
The New Lion King trailer style transformed to resemble the animated version - w-ll
http://geekdommovies.com/heres-what-the-live-action-lion-king-would-look-like-if-the-cgi-was-closer-to-the-original-animated-movie/
======
dmix
Maybe it was inspired by the review by David Ehrlich?

> David Ehrlich of IndieWire panned the film, writing, "Unfolding like the
> world's longest and least convincing deepfake, Jon Favreau's (almost)
> photorealistic remake of The Lion King is meant to represent the next step
> in Disney's circle of life. Instead, this soulless chimera of a film comes
> off as little more than a glorified tech demo from a greedy conglomerate — a
> well-rendered but creatively bankrupt self-portrait of a movie studio eating
> its own tail."

~~~
danielscrubs
Don’t lessen his achievements by connecting him with movie critics.

------
manav
Cartoon eyes and to a lesser extent mouths did a lot to display emotion. We
are too caught up in making things photorealistic that we miss out on these
things.

~~~
anaphor
I think most animators still understand that, and they know how to do
animation properly (make it expressive, use brighter color palettes, etc), but
I'm guessing that a lot of the producers and people involved in this
particular film just wanted to make something "cool". The entire thing is
basically a vehicle for Disney to show off their fancy rendering engine.

~~~
falcor84
I couldn't for the life of me understand why they even decided on this
project. With films like Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin they recreated the
animated film as a live-action one, which makes sense to me as a worthwhile
endeavor, regardless of the result. But here they've just converted one
animation style to another, which I don't understand the creative need for, so
I assume it's just a money grab.

~~~
enonevets
With every Pixar film, the team learns something new or how to do something
better. This has been said in multiple interviews with newer Pixar films that
come out compared to the old ones.

Aside from the superb storytelling and all that, it makes the team push for
new breakthrough in animation.

I can see Lion King serving as a real world project for Disney animators in
the same way, and a way to get paid to learn and push the fold in realistic
animation. Not saying that's the reason behind it as I'm sure remaking a bunch
of these movies was likely planned already but if you can level up your team,
learn something new in the process, and get paid for doing it, why not.

------
dymk
I’m very happy that Disney went whole-warthog in making the models realistic.
This halfway between cartoony-but-real look isn’t good. The new Lion King was
visually stunning and reminded me of a Nat Geo film. The characters didn’t
emote very well, and the voice actors had to carry the performance, but at
least the animals looked _good_.

(That’s not to say the story was great... but that’s also not the point.)

Detective Pikachu almost fell into the uncanny valley with some characters
(especially the ones with the “real” eyes) for the same reason.

For 3-D cartoon animals, IMO Zootopia’s style really hit the sweet spot of
cartoony-but-recognizable species.

 _Wow, 5 downvotes in under an hour for stating my opinion. Would somebody who
thinks otherwise like to share?_

~~~
bluesnowmonkey
It's a good comment, except that you complain about being downvoted, and I
always always downvote that kind of meta whining.

~~~
dymk
Turns out without that meta-whining I’d be sitting at the bottom of the
thread, and you wouldn’t have seen it. 30 minutes after making the edit it
shot up 8 points.

------
ravitation
I just don't find the "New Lion King" all that visually enjoyable aside from
purely the appreciation for the talent required to make something look so
realistic. I just don't think the various animals are all that compelling to
look at as animated, fictional characters.

~~~
mintplant
I view these as the equivalent of a video game company porting its older
titles to new platforms. I have no data to support this, but I would guess
that the next generation of kids isn't watching the old versions of Snow
White, Cinderella, etc—at least, not at the same level. But Disney needs these
movies and their iconography to be embedded in children's minds in order for
the multi-billion-dollar merchandizing machine built on them to keep on
printing cash. So Disney is bringing their back catalogue up to date.

------
paxys
Impressive work, but the end result is the worst of both worlds for me. If you
want to make it cartoony, there's no need to keep the pretense of realism at
all. Just go with Pixar or old Disney style animation.

------
mrhappyunhappy
The transformed version looks way better. They should hire that guy to do the
whole movie!

------
nitrogen
It just looks like more saturated colors, but still similar texture detail.
Was this done using standard color tools?

~~~
tbabb
...Can you really not see the huge difference in the faces?

~~~
gwern
Maybe he has undiagnosed prosopagnosia.

~~~
nitrogen
I was watching on my phone and looking at the overall image texture.

------
celeritascelery
Now they just need to use this same tech to try and fix the sonic the hedgehog
trailer.

------
ggm
I came to scoff but is very well done. Many recursion jokes lie in here.

------
kevinventullo
Ah, I was hoping to see it the other way around.

------
scarejunba
Very impressive result. But Christ is it ugly.

~~~
83457
which one?

~~~
scarejunba
The transformed version. It looks very uncanny valley to me.

~~~
remarkEon
I had the exact opposite reaction ...

~~~
pentae
Maybe he thinks the original is the transformed version

~~~
scarejunba
Hahaha that's a funny one but (at the risk of just adding a new comment
that'll get just as downvoted) I've seen the movie so I know which one is
real.

